# need help choosing DDR4 memory with non-K i7 CPU



## wln123 (Jun 18, 2016)

I’m asking for help regarding to memory pick.
I have i7 6700 (non-k) version, I’ve got it for free and based on that I would like to build a suitable platform for me.
Mobo that I've choosed is MSI Z170A Gaming M7. I know I won't be able to overclock this non-K CPU but main reason is 2x M2 slots. I think its the cheapest mobo with this feature. I had to choose between MSI and Asus, let's just say I've never had problems with these boards. 
Of course I have to add some DDR4 memory there and here the problem starts.
I need around 32GB of ram mainly because of the VM's.

I was thinking about (they all in the same price range):
A. Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4, 2x16GB, 3200MHz, CL16 (CMK32GX4M2B3200C16) 16-18-18-36
B. G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4, 2x16GB, 3200MHz, CL16 (F4-3200C16D-32GVK)     16-18-18-38
C. G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4, 32GB (8GBx4), 3200MHz, CL16, 1.35V (F4-3200C16Q-32GVK)  16-16-16-36
D. maybe some other modules ??

Questions:
1. Will this Mobo work with such memory without any problems especially 2x16GB modules (that would be the best option for future upgrades)?
2. Will I be able to run XMP profiles without any problems and run them at full speed?
3. Is there any major diffrence between them, looks like 4x8GB modules have slightly better latency?
4. and last but the most important one, tbh this should be the 1st question. Is there any sense to buy such expensive memory for non-K CPU, maybe I should stick to 2400MHz and save some money?

I'm using my PC for:
- VM's
- video editing 
- workload on many files (compressing and decompressing)
- gaming

Additional hardware that I will install in this machine:
Intel PRO/1000 Pt Dual Port Server Adapter (PCIE x4)
LSI MegaRaid 9261-8i (PCIE x8)
MSI GTX 780 Gaming (PCIE x16)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 18, 2016)

I'd say go with anything at least 3000MHz from what's on the motherboard QVL list.

Ok no 3000MHz memory on the QVL list.... 

https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/Z170A-GAMING-M7.html#support-mem


----------



## Frick (Jun 18, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I'd say go with anything at least 3000MHz from what's on the motherboard QVL list.



That would be none, actually. They only go up to 2400Mhz.

At least in the past you usually could just plop whatever in, and I think you still can, but with higher densities and higher speeds they might be more sensitive... I dunno though, I have no experience with DDR4.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 18, 2016)

Frick said:


> That would be none, actually. They only go up to 2400Mhz.



WHoa yeah lol, I see it!


----------



## ASOT (Jun 18, 2016)

HaHa a gaming mobo from MSI and only 2400 ))))

Man what joke is this,why hell is it called gaming for black and red ? 

Take what is cheaper ram is ram


----------



## Jetster (Jun 18, 2016)

Gaming is now code for budget


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 18, 2016)

wln123 said:


> B. G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4, 2x16GB, 3200MHz, CL16 (F4-3200C16D-32GVK) 16-18-18-38



This would be my pick. 3200MHz is the sweet spot right now.  GSkill is my 1st choice. 2x16GB with decent CL.
GSkill has always been very forgiving when tweaking.

EDIT: also backward compatible with 2400MHz.  *SEE: Supports DDR4-3600+(OC) Memory
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/Z170A-GAMING-M7.html#hero-specification*

EDIT2: you are going to want the most recent Bios v1.C

- Updated RC 1.9.0
- Updated VBIOS and GOP.
- Improved Intel 750 NVME compatibility.
- Improved memory compatibility.


----------



## ASOT (Jun 18, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Gaming is now code for budget



Is like a standard  gaming=basic


----------



## Frick (Jun 18, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Gaming is now code for budget



And rightly so, in some cases. You don't need high end CPUs, memory or storage.


----------



## wln123 (Jun 18, 2016)

I've noticed that MSI is not updating QVL list at all.

I've checked G.Skill website and:
http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16q-32gvk M7 is on support list
unfortunately http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-32gvk isn't

but my major concern is non-K CPU will I have all benefits with way better memory?


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 18, 2016)

wln123 said:


> but my major concern is non-K CPU will I have all benefits with way better memory with such CPU?



Running faster memory XMP profile will overclock your CPU a bit normally, not sure if you can get it to work with the latest BIOS.
I'm running an older BIOS which could still overclock non-k CPU's and I have my memory running at 3000MHz which gave my non-k CPU a small BCLK overclock.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 18, 2016)

wln123 said:


> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16q-32gvk M7 is on support list



If available, use what is on the GSkill recommended list.  May avoid issues and frustrations.

You can contact GSkill regarding 2 choices.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 18, 2016)

wln123 said:


> I’m asking for help regarding to memory pick.
> I have i7 6700 (non-k) version, I’ve got it for free and based on that I would like to build a suitable platform for me.
> Mobo that I've choosed is MSI Z170A Gaming M7. I know I won't be able to overclock this non-K CPU but main reason is 2x M2 slots. I think its the cheapest mobo with this feature. I had to choose between MSI and Asus, let's just say I've never had problems with these boards.
> Thanks in advance.




just a heads up that if that board behaves like the skylake my brother just built, those M.2 slots eat your sata ports - with both slots in use you may have no working SATA ports at all.

The top M.2 on my brothers board disabled 4 of the 6 sata ports, for example and nothing but a confusing graph in the manual explained this side effect.


----------



## wln123 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mussels said:


> just a heads up that if that board behaves like the skylake my brother just built, those M.2 slots eat your sata ports - with both slots in use you may have no working SATA ports at all.
> 
> The top M.2 on my brothers board disabled 4 of the 6 sata ports, for example and nothing but a confusing graph in the manual explained this side effect.



Thanks for the info.
I've already checked it and I should still have 2 more sata slots available hopefully I need only one for DVD. I wish to use PCIE mode for M2 slots in UEFI which gives still 4 sata ports available but I cant. I need legacy BIOS settings as well because of LSI MegaRaid 9261-8i RAID 5 and RAID 10 (8 disks total)


----------



## qurotro (Jul 9, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Gaming is now code for budget


Well the Gigabyte X99 Ultra Gaming is  for a ultra budget build....LMAO


----------



## basco (Jul 9, 2016)

all should have 2x m2
https://geizhals.eu/?cat=mbp4_1151&xf=8407_2&asuch=&bpmax=&v=e&plz=&dist=&mail=&sort=p


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jul 9, 2016)

non K Skylake have pretty decent IMC.

I run DDR4 at 3733-3751Mhz without problem on i5-6500 + ASUS Z170-A although it officially support just 3466Mhz.







My best run is 3824Mhz but not stable.


----------

